# Hope to spread the word about making your woman happy...



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Over the last year I have found a "new" technique that gives my wife earth shattering orgasms.It involves kneeling at her side and inserting with my right hand(I am right handed) my two middle fingers into her vagina,my pointer and my pinky fingers are pointing towards the bed or rather towards her buttocks,my thumb rests upon here Mons Pubis.I then stroke her sweet spot with my two inserted fingers as well as moving my arm up and down.

I found this video at http://1stop4femaleorgasms.com/blog/
I have been reading it all the way to the bottom,it has alot of interesting topics.Some I do not agree with,but sometimes you have to sift through the bad to find the good.

Link to Youtube with a hand demonstration of this technique.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5ivkikPtjo&feature=player_embedded

Also have a link to the original video from a porn tube site of this technique.This guy shows how he does this with his girlfriend/wife.Its pure genius.There is alot of massage in the video,but specifically I am talking about the G Spot stimulation part of the video.It starts at approx. 19:00 into the video.
However if you do not like porn at all,I suggest using the Youtube link above and using your imagination about those hands and what they are doing. 

Link to the XXX version of this topic.....Link currently broke due to site word sensor.I will look to see if I can find it somewhere less XXX based.
www.****load.com/watch/QkonYgxDTde/Pro-*****-Player-leads-you-to-explore-Gspot.html
It is a very informative video,its a shame I am having trouble finding it elsewhere.The word sensor is blotting out key words with (****) so if you need the link I can IM it to you.
I found a link to the actual part of the video that demonstrates the technique I am talking about.Its the same video,just the parts about the massage are cut out.
This takes you to another porn site to,but directly to the video.
http://www.redtube.com/15878

I really wish I could find this somewhere without all the porn,because it is very informative.

I use this technique with my Wife and she is absolutely crazy over it.There are different types of orgasms that a female can have.One is From Clitoris,the other is the deeper more satisfying (so I have been told) G-spot/Skene's Glands Orgasm.The G-spot/Skene's Glands are directly connected with the Clitoris,however you are managing to "massage" the entire Vagina from the inside thereby making the overall orgasm alot more "satisfying".

Anyway....
I post this here in hopes that it helps someone achieve something they may be missing in their sex life.
*Am not trying to promote porn of any type,but this is just to informative to miss.*
If the above links are a bit much,by all means tell me or a mod can delete them,I only wish to try and help people.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow u r the man lol
my husband tries a bunch of new stuff on me all the time, prob stuff he learned in videos 
I love men that know how to please their woman, it shows a lot about them, its too bad some women have never had an orgasm, I cant even imagine how horrible that must be to never cm


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

That is why I posted this info here,in hope it really helps someone to better understand that ladies do enjoy sex and they do orgasm and that they deserve it.

I am honestly a bit ticked of at society as a whole,especially here in the USA,in regards to making women a mystery in the orgasm department.
In all my "research" (LOL-Millania007 you know what I mean) and by that I mean reading loads of Porn and Sex books and studying the female anatomy,I knew at probably around the age of 14, women claimed to have orgasm's.The problem I had,I honestly did not see the results.If you watched the adult version of the video above you know exactly what I mean.When a man "cums",the results are readily apparent.It can be quite.....messy.
The lady in the video,has a REAL orgasm.If looked at close,you can see the "results" of this.

I always had a over abundance of fear that any woman I was with would "Fake it".I did not want this.This fear of a woman's ability to fake it,because the VISUAL results was not readily apparent.Led me to falsely believe women actually did not "enjoy" sex but rather just accommodated the male.

I was really blind.

This is why I blame society as a whole for this injustice.If women were held to the same esteem/standard as men,and the details were as readily available on how to please a woman as say there were in giving oral to a male,then more Boys would become Men that were more in tune with how to pleasure a Lady and maybe,just maybe the divorce rate would be lower,cheating would be less prevalent and women would have smiles on their faces instead of frowns over their relationships.Alot of times I cannot help but wonder if the reason men are clueless as to why the relationship is falling apart is due to the lack of orgasm's for the woman....this would build up major resentment in her for the male,which leads to other bad feelings and then the whole thing cascades.

Now if you read anything I have posted in other threads,you know I am a Christian.
Yes I have what some would call "Hang ups".
One is the guilt of Porn.One was the belief ladies did not "enjoy" sex,when in fact this is a society enforced idea.Women are to be prim and proper and know their place.This ideology (spelling?) has been oppressing women for ever.Now I am not bantering women's Lib,this is not the place for that.However I feel women have been sexually oppressed,and the same for the knowledge Men NEED to make their lovers happy.

The more I dwell on it,the more it truly makes sense.I am not trying to be "dirty" or nothing of the sort,but I am beginning to feel this,
*Sex is what makes the world go round* its not money or food or air.*Notice I do not say promiscuous sex*
Yes ,I have other women fantasies.Even sometimes feel maybe "left out" by not having sex with many different women.
However,I am a one woman kinda guy.I would not cheat on my Lady.Not in marriage.Sex is a sacred act to me,Marriage the temple of worship.
I have read some of the heart breaking threads here.The more I read the more I wanna bust the knee caps of the cheaters.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes Tweak I can imagine most of us fantasize about being with "other" people once in a blue moon, I try not too, I feel guilty even if I fantasize about another man I would never cheat on my husband either, I agree with you, marriage is totally sacred for me, yes I cant STAND cheaters GRRRR! I am with u on that one, its sad that so many people hurt others these days
I really enjoy reading all of your posts! I would write more but I have to finish up at work but I will be back on here Monday to see what other exciting things I can learn and talk about  have a great weekend Tweak, thnks for always sharing ur wealth of info with all of us! 
I am going to try and get the hubby to watch that video above lol learning new "techniques" is always fun


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to hear about any success stories with using the "Technique".Keep it PG-17 of coarse,but it would be really nice to know that it works for others.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would like to point out something that I kinda over looked.
The above technique when used with a full body massage can greatly enhanced the over all feeling of well being and satisfaction.

I tried this last night with my wife.I was seriously not really hungry for sex and neither was she.But she will hardly ever turn down a massage.I Massaged her back and front.Then used the "2 fingers" technique as she was relaxed and she did have multiples,also as with a man's orgasm,there was visual evidence of her climax,that was way beyond the normal "wetness".THIS CONTINUES TO AMAZE ME
The female body continues to astound and delight me.When she had her "O",I seriously had tears in my eyes.See with me to know I can "give" this to her,it satisfies me,more fully then ANY amount of "Male" orgasms can.
I will state this rather bluntly to.She was not "in" the mood,remember my wife has Fibromialgia,I have to be VERY tender when I massage,this disease/illness also makes her NOT want sex.
So she was having a bad flair up last night,but with a little effort on my part with a massage and the "technique",she became so so so turned on she actually begged me to be with her as a man,after I had used the technique on her about 6 times.

If you watch the video above the girl on the table actually asks the guy to be with her as a man.She asks him to *blank* her.This is a term one would used in the throws of passion,and I will not type it here.
I use this terminology,because I feel its all sex,from the complete body massage to the actual technique to the actual penetration with penis.
To be with her as a man means coitus.In as sensitive and un-perverted way as I can state it.

I feel that there is a orgasm beyond the physical one you have when with a lover/partner.It is a soul shaking experience.It is this that I am addicted to in the most profound way.
In blunt terms,it gets me off-to get her off.Even without me physically having a "O".


----------



## Tweak (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a shameless bump and update.

My wife is loving this technique.Had more sex in the past 2 weeks then all last year,of coarse its not just this method.I am addressing resentment issues on both sides of the marriage coin.
How ever she is usually private about our sex life,but when she has heard me talk about sexless threads on these forums and how I find it/them sad....she says link out your technique to them in their thread.

I am not promoting it as the end all be all,but it does blow my little male mind.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I agree that there needs to be much more sexual technique information and education of this nature that is not porn.

IMO every man and woman should learn the how's and why's of women's two distinct types of orgasms (clit an g-spot), and if they are persistant they may discover men can have three distinct types (shaft, prostate, and "dry" orgasm).

Kama Sutra is a good place for many couples to begin to explore what for many is a whole new world of intimate pleasure.


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

We found that my wife could be orgasmic this way about a year ago...she has always been able to have a clitoral orgasm just about every time and on rare occasions she would have a "vaginal" orgasm through just intercourse but nothing compares to this G-spot or sweet spot orgasm....at times I think she is going to break my fingers. I honestly get more enjoyment from watching her orgasm than the rest of the sex act...including my orgasm which pale in comparison to the ones she has.


----------

